# Amazon-Schnäppchen



## dianelized20 (21 Jan. 2013)

Hier ein paar Sachen für den kleinen Geldbeutel 

Steinzeit

Diamonds are a girls best friend

Auf Leos Spuren

Wer noch mehr günstiges findet, bitte posten


----------



## Death Row (21 Jan. 2013)

Oh ne Tauchfahrt zur Titanic ist aber günstiger als ich dachte.


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Jan. 2013)

Aber dann noch 3 Euro Porto verlangen. Die könnten doch in den 50000 Euro mit drin sein ;-)


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Jan. 2013)

Wer braucht da noch Computer oder Fernsehen


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Juni 2013)

Wenns mal was anderes sein soll, als der Billig-Schnaps vom Aldi

Oder der für die weniger Anspruchsvollen


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Juni 2013)

Da wird selbst McGyver blass vor Neid


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Juni 2013)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht?


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2013)

Für den Nachbarschaftsstreit gut geeignet


----------



## CukeSpookem (2 Aug. 2013)

Das Ding sieht zwar bedrohlich aus, aber Coladosen sind effektiver -
einfach Ring abziehen und schmeißen....


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Mai 2015)

Und wieder was lustiges gefunden, besonders amüsant mal wieder die Kundenrezensionen 

newgen medicals Luftreiniger: Ionisator & Geruchskiller zum Umhängen: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Feb. 2016)

Ferrero - Nutella - 3kg: Amazon.de: Lebensmittel & Getränke

Hammer-Kommentar:
Was hab ich nicht alles versucht? Die Kinder meiner Schwester ausgeliehen, Hundewelpen aus dem Tierheim Gassi geführt, die dicksten Sportwagen gemietet: Alles nur um Frauen zu beeindrucken. Nichts hat geklappt. Aber gehst du EINMAL mit nem 3 Kilo-Eimer Schoko-Aufstrich durch die Stadt, laufen dir die Mädels nach, als wärst du der verdammte Brad Pitt! Jeden Cent wert... rofl3


----------



## Marco2 (4 März 2016)




----------

